# Is it worth the money?



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

Was wondering if any of you have ever taken the trip to The Wilds that Mad River Outfitters offers. Just wondering if the quality of the bass fishing justifies the expense.

teeray


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Teeray,
Haven't been there, but from what I understand, it's reclaimed strip mine area, it's not far from the AEP rec area & is $165.00/day for their guided float-tube trip. That sounds pretty steep to me when you could do a little hiking at AEP & get into some pretty darned good bass fishing without the price tag. I guess I feel that to pay for a guide, it would have to be the type fishing I'm not familiar with or close to.....maybe peacock bass, Atlantic salmon, etc.
Just my 2 cents.
Mike


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

The thing with the wilds is you get to also see all kinds of neat animals. Brian at MRO did a show with there with Flip Pallot and they hooked up with lots of bass. It just depends on what you want to get out of it. Yea you could go to power ponds and fish but you will be doing alot of walking and your own rowing and everything that goes along with it. If I had the money I'd go just to see all the wildlife that's there. Plus if you need to learn something then Brian can help you with that end. If it's float tubes still the same thing you would have to lug your own stuff around and there it's all doen for you. When I was down at the power ponds a few yrs. back I didn't think much of them as if you don't have a boat or tube youd better hand it up everything was over grown and the fish wasn't that big. And the ones I fished I walked quite aways to get to them.Best thing to do is call and ask what all is covered with the price. When walker cays filmed there they caught many nice fish they were in a canoe which is what I'd rather be in myself. Later Matt. P.S. you could just drive down to the Hocking river and Clear Creek and catch 18 plus inch smallies come spring if you want more info e-mail me you can fish 2 rivers in one day for Brownies and smallies. Later Matt


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

I think I'll hold off on that trip, maybe try the Ohio Power lakes. I have seen the Walker's Cay that was filmed at the Wilds, and I have talked to Brian about the trip. I think I'd rather hold on to the money, save it up and maybe someday go on one of those bonefishing guided trips - I definitely would need the help of a guide for saltwater fishing of any kind!

Stonefly...I think I will make it a point to get to know the Clear Creek and the Hocking better come spring. I'll be in touch about that. By the way...what is the biggest brown trout you ever heard of from the Clear Creek?

teeray


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm in Teeray. Still thinking about heading down there yet this month.


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm up for a clear creek trip any day except the 4th or 11th...and this time its my turn to drive. Only fished there once, so I hope you know your way around! My guess would be that we would not run into any crowds even on a weekend down there. I should also note that I have a hard time making the old bones work when it gets much below 40 degrees. Seems like only yesterday that I could fish in any kind of weather and not even notice it. I once heard an old-timer say "ya gotta be a tough son of a b**ch to get old", and he was right!

teeray


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

you don't want to fish this week with Deer Gun season in They have a lottery hunt down there and with all the lead it's unasfe to be down here in the park. My biggest was 16 inches or so I've caught 3 lb smallies out of there some yrs back. there might be some brood stock in there this year as it's been said they stocked some in there. Finally I've been on there (ODNR) to stock them in here for the past 5 yrs or so.If you want to catch the bigger fish you really need to walk to find them. And if you haven't fished down there in the winter beware there are many deep pools with swift undercurrent and lots or sand that will sink you past your knees fast as for some reason come fall/winter time the ground softens up quite a bit. If you all want to come down after this week sometime let me know and I can show you all around. And show you some good spots to fish. E-mail me and I'll send you my Cell phone number to call.I live about 13 miles from Clear Creek and have fished it for 20 plus yrs.And you might hook up with a few CARP or some suckers also. And if you know anyone who catfishes bring a plastic bag for some nice Shinners to take to them. Later Matt


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

The next two weekends wouldn't be good for me either. I was thinking the 18th depending on what the weather does that week. We'll keep you informed Stonefly71.

"many deep pools with swift undercurrent and lots or sand that will sink you past your knees fast" - It's been a while since I have been down there but I do remember this Stonefly71. As far as I'm concerned polarized glasses are _required_ when wading there.


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

Yep the glasses help out alot down there. I love the place as for 1 it's close to home 2 it changes after every big ran we get so it's like fishing a new place every few times fishing there. As I've seen 40plus ft trees float down the river after a flood for more then a 1/4 mile. If you ever seen that massive root ball at the one pull off? It came from up by the office at the one dam. Like I said just e-mail me and I;ll give you all my phone # . I've fished in the past down there all winter long with temps down in low teens and have caught many fish. One of the best times to fish is Mid-March - Mid April as the black Stoneflys are comming off then and the fish goes crazy for them and it gives you a chance to see some of the larger fish rising. Later Matt


----------

